# Colleague's son with cheating wife?



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

A friend at work took a call from her son. She was obviously upset so I asked her if I could help?

She told me that her son (remarried six months ago) had been receiving emails and texts from his wife all day today.

She was telling him she wanted him out today and to remove all his belongings from their house and that she wanted her step-children's furniture put in storage ,immediately. 

I said: "Let me guess... has she began going out a lot lately or got herself a new job?"

She sort of gasped and then said: "Yes! She started working part time in a pub about six months ago! How did you know?"

I replied: "Oh, a lucky guess. And it's my guess that she met someone there who very much wants to get his boots under the table!"

I advised her to tell him to stay put and to see a solicitor in the morning to establish his legal position. Which, sadly, is not too good, as her rich daddy bought her the house and although hubby is paying it off, daddy only had it in daughter's name.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

He could technically just walk away from the house then couldn't he? He doesn't have any financial obligation if it's in her name right?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmmm, does it matter who paid for the home or who owns it? as long as they're still married (they still are right?) then where ever they live is the marital domicile. 

I bought the cars in my home but my wife has the right to get into whichever she wants legally. Same principle no?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Jasel said:


> He could technically just walk away from the house then couldn't he? He doesn't have any financial obligation if it's in her name right?


He used to rent a house, but has paid every month for the house, so he has sunk money into the property. Money he could have used to continue renting his own home.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> Hmmm, does it matter who paid for the home or who owns it? as long as they're still married (they still are right?) then where ever they live is the marital domicile.
> 
> I bought the cars in my home but my wife has the right to get into whichever she wants legally. Same principle no?


You could be right. I was not sure on the law so that's why I suggested seeing a Solicitor as soon as he could.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

When I clicked on the thread I half-expected to be reading about a "Mrs Robinson" scenario.

In Canada, common assets acquired after the marriage are split. I believe the only exceptions would be if the home were given as part of an inheritance. The only difference joint ownership would make is in the ability to bar a person from entering the premise. But that's Canada. Not sure how it is in England.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

In MD. It is the Marital home. He has every right to the marital home. She can buy him out. Not sure where this is... Take the money and run...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Daddy messed up by letting him make mortgage payments. No it's a martial asset and she can't kick him out. He lives there and can demonstrate he financially contributed to the place. Name of the deed doesn't matter.

Dude should go for full nuclear exposure.

Daddy can't be that we'll off of little girl has to work in a pub.

The guy needs to find the OM and destroy him.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> Daddy can't be that we'll off of little girl has to work in a pub.


In my case you'd be wrong. My wife's friend is Daddy rich. She owns two cars, a house in two cities and worked at Walmart until she became bored after my wife quit.


I'd see if he will buy out my rent payments and get out.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes Matt tell him to get a lawyer aka a solicitor this is your side of the pond .


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Yes Matt tell him to get a lawyer aka a solicitor this is your side of the pond .


He spoke to her father who hasn't a clue what his d is doing! He told him to stay put in the house. Apparently as there is someone else he wants to call it a day. there i
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

